# 6ft Fish Tank



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

I have the chance to buy a secondhand 6ft fish tank along with a FLUVAL FX5 filter for about £150.

It does not come with a base stand or lid.

My question, might be silly !!, could I use my existing 3 and a 1/2 ft base and let the new tank hang over equally over each side ?

Please go easy, just thinking of the cost aspect for a base unit. Also anyone know of any good retailers in the UK for a hood / lights for the above tank (72x24x24)

Thanks


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i personlay wouldnt think about it you have nothing supporting it thats alot of weight.if money a issue make one yourself.your better off keeping it on the floor than that stand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

No you can not use your smaller stand. How about making your own stand, they are easy to do and much more affordable!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

ksls said:


> No you can not use your smaller stand. How about making your own stand, they are easy to do and much more affordable!


for sure


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Make it is then.

any good retailers in the UK for a hood / lights for this tank (72x24x24) ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

do you cant use your small stand, but you can build one out of 2x4's pretty easy is you or somebody you know is at all handy


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

http://virtuallyamy.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/build-a-strong-inexpensive-aquarium-stand/

What do you think ?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ Yes you can do that, just make sure that it's level and that you use good plywood like 1/2" or 3/4" plywood on the top.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Man that thing is ugly. Read this thread by Joe

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/187427-75-gallon-tank-journal-updated-57/page__p__2450295__fromsearch__1&#entry2450295

He shows his stand build for a 75G

I built my own stand for my 6ft tank using 4x4's, here a picture. You can make your stand look really nice, you just have to think it out.










As for lights and a hood:

I would get glass tops cut for it instead and you can pick up a 72" single strip light fairly cheap.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont mind the look of cinder block stadns, but i dont like how he painted it


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

if you want cheap and easy i think the cinder block way would be best but building your own stand isnt hard just time consuming.good luck


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

well found another person selling a tank : £180 ( Bought it today, collect on Saturday)

"Tank, 6ft by 1.5ft by 1.5ft, Custom made cast iron stand,Custom made wooden hood (could do with a re-varnish not much work though), Hood comes complete with custom built Acadia lighting system consiting of 2 day and 2 night lights.
Also comes with 2 external filters which are Fluval 303 and Eheim 2032,2 Internal filters which are a Fluval U4 and a Fluval 4, 2 300 Watt heaters, 4 Internal Coloured LED Lights
Sand coloured gravel,Slate,Rocks"


----------

